# [SOLVED] Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the following problem with this DVD writer. It seems to install normally in Windows (XP pro SP3), but when I open my computer I see only DVD-RAM drive. I can see the drive in Bios and in device manager, but it doesn't work.

I tried to flash the firmware couple of times, but that did not help.

I don't know what to do next? Any ideas?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Do you mean it doesn't read or write discs?

Go here, and try this solution from Microsoft..........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/
Download the Guided Help and restart after completion.


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Yes. It does not read or write. When I insert a cd or dvd it does nothing. When I open the drive from My computer, the drive opens and shows as a blank cd.

I tried your solution, but I had no Upperfilters or Lowerfilters in regedit under that section.

More ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

uninstall the drive from the device manager and reboot


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

I have now tried this. Did not work.

More background info.

I have Asus A8n SLI Deluxe motherboard. I upgraded bios to latest version just to be sure. Did not help. I have also upgraded the firmware on the DVD drive. Did not help.

I have tried the drive on several different IDE cables. No difference. The drive is set to Primary IDE / Master. I have also tried Secondary IDE / master. My hard drives are SATA drives so the DVD drive is only one in IDE cable.

After all these changes I also uninstalled the driver, scanned for changes and/or rebooted.

I have also googled the problem and it seems there are others with the same problem so it's probably not faulty hardware.

Man my head hurts... argh... wish plug & play wasn't fantasy... really... *sigh*


EDIT: Also after I unistalled the driver, I did a registry cleanup to delete any unnecessary entries... did not help.


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Just to lighten my load: a little joke... Why do people have forums such as this?

Because...

This troubleshooter is unable to solve your problem. 
You have run into a problem that this troubleshooter cannot help you solve. For additional Windows resources, click Start, point to All Programs, and then click Windows Update.


x Okay, I'll try to get help elsewhere. 

Well I knew Windows troubleshooter is useless... but I had to try. I'm desperate!!!! Sad, really...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Hi Karyo,
Has the drive ever worked normally?
Is it an 80-pin Double Eide Cable you are using? (If using a Single Eide Cable the jumpers should be Slave)

When these problems started, had you just installed any other hardware or cd/dvd software?
Did the problems begin at the same time as you installed SP3 for XP?
Are you using any drive emulators, like daemon tools etc?

Have you tried a System File Checker?


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

No. I have been trying to install this. I did not install any other hardware at this time. I did remove one hard disk though.

I'm not using drive emulators.

I tried System File Checker... first thing it does is... please insert Windows xp CD! (the irony)

I did install SP3 a while ago. So it prolly doesn't relate to this although I could imagine that the tendrils of that package have long reach...

Cable is 80-pin cable (blue, grey and black attachments), but I now tried to put it in slave mode just to be sure. No effect.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Are you using RAID or AHCI or IDE for the SATA drives?


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

No. I have two independent sata drives. I don't know what AHCI is so I'm guessing no. IDE for SATA? No.

System check completed with old drive. No changes.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Hi, again
When I say Sata Ide I mean there are usually options in BIOS for how you want your drives to operate, in AHCI, RAID or IDE Mode.

Could you try something for me? Move the jumper on your DVD Drive to Cable Select (CS), attach the drive to the middle connector on the cable and connect it to the primary ide socket on the board.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

You could also have a browse through this.....
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=A8N-SLI+Deluxe&board_id=1


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

IDE mode. I don't see AHCI even mentioned in the MB manual. MB also has separate SATA plugs for RAID drives.

I changed the jumper setting and the cable is as you suggested.

No changes... frustrating.

I browsed MB forums for one year... did not have similar problems mentioned there.

Hmmm... back to square one.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Do you have a spare CD or DVD drive you could install, just to see if they work with the current config?


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Yes I have and I now tried. My old drive works with the current config.

I have been swapping emails with Samsung tech support. We shall see if they have any ideas. If not... I'm going to return this problem package back to the store. I'm beginning to think that there is something technically wrong with the drive.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Samsung SH-S202N DVD Writer problem*

Does sound like faulty drive IMHO.


----------



## karyo (Aug 3, 2008)

Problem solved. Samsung tech support concluded after seeing this thread, that the drive is defected.

Thank you very much for your help on this problem. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## menchester03 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Samsung TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SATA DVD writer is not reading or writing any kind of cd/dvd. I am using Dual core processor with windows xp sp2. When I transfered some files to my laptop with pen drive, the same problem started. I think this is some kind of virus. Now I can't use my dvd writers on both of my computers. My DVD writer is working well on other pc. 
I will really appreciate if someone solve this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------

